# Cutting crown flat for vaulted ceilings



## sc204 (Apr 24, 2014)

I have found plenty of charts and calculators to cut crown flat for horizontal corners but can't seem to find one for vertical angles. I am using a crown too large to set in the saw at an angle so need to cut it flat. 
Is there a chart or calculator or just a simple rule I can follow?

Thanks
Stuart


----------



## Sawdustguy (Dec 30, 2008)

Try this website. Wayne Drake has a book on trim and he covers how to do what you are asking. It is done with two turns.

Check out his book. I have seen it a Lowes and is also available on amazon.com

http://compoundmiter.com/

George


----------



## sc204 (Apr 24, 2014)

George G said:


> Try this website. Wayne Drake has a book on trim and he covers how to do what you are asking. It is done with two turns.
> 
> Check out his book. I have seen it a Lowes and is also available on amazon.com
> 
> ...


 Thanks I have seen the website but I was hoping not to have to buy a book to get the saw setting I need


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

sc204 said:


> I have found plenty of charts and calculators to cut crown flat for horizontal corners but can't seem to find one for vertical angles. I am using a crown too large to set in the saw at an angle so need to cut it flat.
> Is there a chart or calculator or just a simple rule I can follow?
> 
> Thanks
> Stuart


Are these what you are looking for?

















 







.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*have you checked You Tube?*

This search may provide you with some tips:
https://video.search.yahoo.com/sear...+vaulted+ceilings&fr=ytff1-tyc-sc&fr2=piv-web

an app:


----------



## sc204 (Apr 24, 2014)

cabinetman said:


> Are these what you are looking for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks but I think those are the standard wall angle charts. I am looking for something similar for vaulted ceilings, unless I am missing something simple and they can be used for that too?


----------



## sc204 (Apr 24, 2014)

woodnthings said:


> This search may provide you with some tips:
> https://video.search.yahoo.com/sear...+vaulted+ceilings&fr=ytff1-tyc-sc&fr2=piv-web
> 
> an app:
> Miter Saw Settings App for Android - YouTube


 That app looks like it will work, I will have to "steal" my sons phone and see if I can find it.


----------



## sc204 (Apr 24, 2014)

Found an app for apple. $2 looks to be worth it 
Thanks.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

believe there are special marks on tilt scale (33.85 deg) and miter scale (31.62 deg) of most miter saws for cutting crown flat. put bottom edge against the fence. works for crown with standard spring angle 38 degrees.


----------

